# Why Gorilla tape



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I want to make a playpen for my rats. The tutorial I found specifically calls for the use of gorilla tape. What is the significance of gorilla tape? I understand its durability but is that the only reason? Could I safely use duct tape or packing tape instead?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Either works 


Gorilla tape is just more durable than duct tape. Take it from someone who made their first rat cardboard "playpen" out of scotch tape, packing tape, some sort of clear tape, duct tape, and gorilla tape. The clear tape confuses the rats (they seriously act like they can't tell its there, and my girls have tried to go through it before - funny, but annoying because that's where they focus their chewing later on), the scotch and packing tape both quickly fall apart, and the cheaper duct tape's quickly follow.


If you use duct tape, make sure to get the stronger ones (for some reason, there is a knock off version of duct tape that kinda sucks). Gorilla tape, on the other hand, is pretty much guarantied to stay stuck. I've used my current playpen (made from gorilla tape and boxes) for over a year, while the first one (mismatched tape and boxes) fell apart every few months.




Also want to add that my rats have an aversion to chewing gorilla tape, while they sometimes (but not often) will chew duct tape. It's more expensive short term, but in the long run gorilla tape has saved me time and money as the rats actively avoid chewing it (I've even used it in the cage to stop them from chewing plastic!)



Long story short, if you have high quality duct tape, go ahead and use it. If its the cheaper knock off version, I'd get gorilla tape or higher quality duct tape. And avoid packing tape, as it quickly looses its "stickyness" and will come off the cardboard within weeks.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I prefer duct tape, gorilla tape is mostly a marketing thing. Our duct tape is much stronger than our gorilla tape, which seems to fall off of everything we try to use it for. I use duct tape for everything, it has become like a staple here. But yeah there are some really flimsy brands of duct tape out there so don't buy the cheapest off-brand roll at the store and you will be happy.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you all for the info


----------

